# Ijoy Tornado Nano RTA Tank - 4ML



## 3avape (2/6/16)

IJOY Tornado Nano tank is the first tank that well balance the RTA and sub ohm system.
IJOY Tornado Nano tank come with 4ml liquid capacity and 24mm diamete,features the innovative build-in chip coil, which is mainly used for electrical conductivity and heat dissipation, make Tornado Nano a real chip inside tank. It also comes with 18.6 mm Two Post RTA coil, features screwing the screws from the top, allowing for easy mounting of dual coil builds.
Combining a color change glass, users can get more fun on the IJOY Tornado Nano. When exposed to sunlight, or vaping for a while, the glass becomes translucent. All coatings are glass exterior, completely safe and harmless.


*Features:*
4ml Capacity
18.6mm Two Post Deck
Peek Insulator
Direct to contact 24K Gold Plated 510
Convenient Top Filling System
Delrin Drip Tip, 510 Compatible
Top Filling System & Color Change Glass
Wide Surface Area Cools Entire Subdeck and Deck of RDTA

*Contents:*
1 x Tornado Nano
1 x Chip Coil
2 x ITS Coil
1 x RTA Deck
1 x Color Change Glass
1 x Extra Hex Keys, screws, and O-rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------

